
Relevant Code Searches, Wildcard Searches and More for Bitbucket Server - sdesol
https://gitsense.com/blog/code-search.html
======
sdesol
With this latest GitSense iteration for Bitbucket Server, Bitbucket users can
now perform always relevant code searches, which is something you can't do in
GitHub Enterprise or GitLab EE. It also introduces what I believe to be a
first of its kind, which is a code search tree. With this tree, you can drill
into your code search results, by traversing a tree, which can come in handy
for situations where you have 100s of matches.

